# Automator, AppleScript & some services



## AfterShock6783 (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm not quite sure if this belongs here or in the general Mac OSX section, but since It does have to do with AppleScript and programming, I figured this would be the best place for it.
So I'm working in IT and we just got a mini here.  I called Apple and they said that there is no way to make ito when I log onto the mac it will automatically connect me and check against our Active Directory service and send the login info to authorize the Web Proxy we use.
alright, So I decide to make it a task for Automator (stop me if anyone knows ways to do what I'm trying to do without it tho).  Automator doesn't have any actions to do what I want, the way I want it done.  So I'm gonna try to make my own actions via the Applescript method.  only gonna hit Objective-C if I have no other choice.

So first question is: Does what I want to do seem feasible from a programming/scripting standpoint?

Is there a better way to do what I'm trying to do?

are any of the Automator actions/workflows I need to do already made and available somewhere?


----------



## symphonix (Sep 22, 2005)

> So I'm working in IT and we just got a mini here. I called Apple and they said that there is no way to make ito when I log onto the mac it will automatically connect me and check against our Active Directory service and send the login info to authorize the Web Proxy we use.
> alright, So I decide to make it a task for Automator (stop me if anyone knows ways to do what I'm trying to do without it tho).



I assume you are connecting to a Windows server through the finder by using Go --> connect to server. If so, you can connect to the server and then drag the icon for that server (or servers) into your login items. 

I'm not too sure on the web-proxy though. Perhaps if you outline the steps of what you actually have to do manually each time you sign in, we can find ways to automate these steps.


----------



## AfterShock6783 (Sep 22, 2005)

symphonix said:
			
		

> I assume you are connecting to a Windows server through the finder by using Go --> connect to server. If so, you can connect to the server and then drag the icon for that server (or servers) into your login items. .



No.  Active Directory is accessed through the "Directory Access" Utility.  basically once it is configured It uses the logon name to connect to the Active Directory Server and allow access to what ever files the user has there.
The steps would be (and the main reason I need to do all this is because passwords expire every 30 days or so, so we need to be able to update the system upon a password chenge if done on another [PC] system)
1 Logon
2 if Password has changed, then change account password (I want to do this via the passwd terminal command, but I can't figure out how to automate that properly...)
3 Make sure that current (new) name and Pass are properly set for the web proxy in the Networking Control Panel
4 make sure that Active Directory still connects properly.  since AD uses the logon name this shouldn't matter as much, but I'd like to ensure that it's properly working.
5 if there has been a password change reboot so that the changes take effect and all things log properly.


----------

